# Office 365 >  >  How will i delete multiple excel sheet at one time without loosing values ?

## Indranath

I have multiple sheet in excel.All the excel sheet has a table with formula.Now i want to delete all formula in my all excel sheet at one time without delete my values. Please tell me in simple way ?

----------


## jewelsharma

To remove all formulas:
Select the entire worksheet using this arrow arrow.PNGCopy all cellsPaste onto a blank worksheetSelect "Values" using the small pop-up that appears after Paste. Ctrl.PNGNow you can delete the original sheet & rename the new worksheet as desired

----------

